# Ethernet drivers



## ccbrownuk1961 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have wiped vista from my PC and installed XP home but I am having trouble finding drivers for onboard devices, sound, video, ethernet.
My Mobo is an acer mrs600m. 
Can anyone help ??????????


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

What is the Model # of your Acer system e.g Acer Power M8, Aspire T671?

Have you tried the Acer support site?

http://global.acer.com/support/download.htm


----------



## ccbrownuk1961 (Aug 21, 2007)

It's a T671 and the Acer site doesn't have any help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this Unknown Device Identifier to see if i can ID your NIC. T hen you can download the drivers from the manufacturer of the NIC


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

From what I could find out it comes with either Realtek and Marvell ethernet. You can either try the UDI software that Simpswr linked to or try the two different drivers below. I would start with the Marvell drivers. There are a couple different drivers for from Realtek depending on your chipset. This is where the UDI software would really come in handy.

http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?dId=103&pId=3

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...n=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true

Please post back and let us know which one works for you. Others may be looking for the same solution in the future, and as you said, the Acer site is of no help.

Thanks


----------



## pim (Oct 22, 2007)

I had the same issue. The link to Marvell solved it for me.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

pim said:


> I had the same issue. The link to Marvell solved it for me.


Thanks for that info Pim. Do you also have an Acer T671?


----------



## pim (Oct 22, 2007)

No, mine is an Acer Aspire M3610, but the motherboard is also a MRS600M.


----------

